# Am new and need someone to talk to :-)



## Dippyxdx

Hi all that I hope will read this x
I'm 27, ttc,
been with my hubby for 10 years but only been married since 2-10-2010, we have a very lovely little (cheeky) princess.
We have been tryin for 2 years on the 28 this month :-(


----------



## staceyg

welcome :)


----------



## Dippyxdx

Hi


----------



## v2007

Welcome to BnB. 

:hi:

V xxx


----------



## xJG30

https://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g146/GemLoux/Welc.gif :wave:


----------



## bloodbinds

Welcome :) x


----------



## Dippyxdx

Thank u all, I'm hopin t get through alot of what I'm goin throgh with everyone else as it's nice :-( 
ive got a little but I got told I could have kids due t havin kemo at age of 10 then had a miscarriage at 16 :-(
I then stopped havin ladies weeks every few months but then they just stopped! She my doc sent me to the hospital to get checked out by the gynea, they later found out that I suffer fron polycistic (sorry I'm rubbish at spelling) ovares due to my miscarriage, then they told me and my hubby that I wount have kids, anyway long story sort had another miscarriage got this one sorted out then was on the mend but I felt strange so did a home test, it was very faint so we did 4-5 ALL the same so we went t the doc came back positive  we were over the moon, that was untill I found out I was 18 weeks and 4 day gone :-/ we had no time in plannin things (but we got there) then our baby came along, but now after 4 years we thought it was best t have another but still now luck so kiera(our princess) is 6, and I've had loads of test, he's had one and no need for anymore as he's got very very active sperm, (which made me feel even worse) as i just see it as my fault but then think well I can have all these test done but he can't,
sorry for the rant but we do have t go back t the reproductive center on the 28 this month for me to hopefully get put on some tablets that will hopefully release my eggs so I can fall on 
but they do say I could have more than on baby eek!
Have any of u ladies had any of this trouble?? X
soo sorry for the rant


----------



## repogirl813

i as well am new to this site, I am ttc and have been for over 2 years had a chemical pregnancy last month fingers are crossed for this month and hopeful for a bfp


----------



## Dippyxdx

Hi what's a chemical pregancy? 
I've not no tablets or anything yet tho but all been well on the 28 feb I'll get some tablets t release more eggs 
my fingers will be crossed for u Hun xx


----------



## zuki2809

hello there!
I was a teacher in kinder garten years ago but i stopped from my work because I got married with john. :) Even not lucky for finding another job, my hubby helps me out, he do the work, and i do the home thing. :)


----------



## Dippyxdx

I work but only an hour a day as in a dinner lady at my little ones school, but I am lookin but like u say it's really hard these day :-(
my hubby works too 
were all just want this other baby so we can relax and kiera our little one is really wantin t have a little sister not a brother she sed they smell lol x


----------



## ovarianpain

hello everyone


----------



## lucy_x

:hi: Welcome to BnB


----------



## Dippyxdx

Evenin everyone how are we all??!!??
I've had an awful week this week already :-(
saw an 8 year old boy knocked over by a car yesterday and tday t said my final good byes to my nana :-(
but on the up I'm so lookin forward to goin to the hospital on the 28 and gettin these tablets 
and hopefully fall on for Easter


----------



## Dippyxdx

Evenin everyone how are we all??!!??
I've had an awful week this week already :-(
saw an 8 year old boy knocked over by a car yesterday and tday t said my final good byes to my nana :-(
but on the up I'm so lookin forward to goin to the hospital on the 28 and gettin these tablets 
and hopefully fall on for Easter


----------



## repogirl813

dippy a chemical pregnancy is where the egg fertilized but does not stay attached to the wall, most people never even know it happens apparently i tested esrly, i really wasnt sure when i was to start cause i had given up on letting ttc consume my life. Anyhow 4 days after many many BFP's i started bleeding and was no longer pregnant!! Not trying to scare you we took it as a happy sign we new after over 2 years of ttc we could get pregnant im now on natural progesterone creme day 10-28 and vit B6!!


----------



## sherylb

A chemical pregnancy is when the egg is fertilized but it never implants. It results in a BFP but it isn't a sticky bean.

Sorry didn't see it had been answered.


----------



## Dippyxdx

Thank u 
just can't wait for the 28 so we can go see the reprodution center and get my tablets 
what test have u all had?? 
So far I had blood test t check my hormones, scan on my orvares, the x-ray with dye (and boy that was awful) and the camra up that wasn't nice either :-(


----------



## cleckner04

Welcome!! :wave:


----------



## Dippyxdx

Hi cleckner04 x
how's u? X


----------



## ~KACI~

Welcome to babyandbump :hi:


----------



## Dippyxdx

Thank u x


----------



## tootsy1987

Welcome to bnb hun!! :wave: everyone here is great and so suportive, good luck on your treatment and getting your bfp! xx


----------



## Dippyxdx

Thank u hunni, I'm really lookin forward to goin to the hospital tmoz 
I just hope I don't get bad news again and have more test done :-(


----------



## repogirl813

Good luck Dippy and really hope you get the answers you're looking for, trust me it will work out when the time is really right, I waited over 2 years and I'm only 4 weeks right now so still so worried that It's not gonna work and i'll be adding to the wait still!!!!


----------



## rondoalajack

Hi! I'm new here too. Best of luck on your visit!


----------



## Dippyxdx

Aww thank u Hun I'll b puttin a post on tmoz after we've been 

welcome hunni xx


----------



## Maid Marian

https://i656.photobucket.com/albums/uu288/Tilou-photos/Divers/goodluck.gif


----------



## Dippyxdx

Aww thank u hunni x


----------



## repogirl813

i get my 2nd set of hcg numbers tommorrow praying for a 248 or higher!!!! first was 31 at 10 DPO and was drawn today at 16 dpo


----------



## Dippyxdx

Please don't think I'm been rude, it's just that I can't understand all the short hand and numbers in ur last post :-(
x
soo sorry x


----------



## repogirl813

no biggie


----------



## Dippyxdx

Aww ok hun, I'm new t all the short hand that's all Hun, and my hospital not usein them terms yet :-£
but I wanna wish u all the best hunni for a bfp(if I've got that right lol) xx


----------

